# Vintage Kirova In Box



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Added to my site + some other news..

Greetings

Phil



















Russiantimes


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

nice one Phil.

By the way your photo-montages are really superb. Are you a professional graphics guy or just a very talented amateur?

cheers

Foz


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

foztex said:


> nice one Phil.
> 
> By the way your photo-montages are really superb. Are you a professional graphics guy or just a very talented amateur?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, I am only a amateur

My job is mechanical engineering.

I made some homepages for friends etc. and i like to take pictures so I taught myself to do that.

Greetings

Phil


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

ill-phill said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > nice one Phil.
> ...


Well congratulations, I particularly liked the way youve matched the angle of the movement to the open box. 3 sides of a cube if you will.

I shall definitely be pinching your ideas should I do any similar montages 

Foz


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Amazing Kirova - now we can see what an original one in an original box should look like...


----------

